# La dunes forest hill Louisiana



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Had a blast at the dunes yesterday it's been years since I've been but to say the least te new management has done a lot or the park.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks fun!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I went a few times when I lived in Vicksburg. Lots of fun!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

How'd the outlaws do in the sand? I'm gonna go, never been but its pretty local to me. I'm not sure if I should run stockers or my skinny 30" zillas? Looks fun!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Honestly you might be better off on stockers out there, Zillas dig.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

told u mike ud love the new management. park has alot of improvements.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would love to bring the buggy down there but that would be a LONG haul for me from Alabama. Probably about 6 or 7 hours.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

The laws ummmmmmm well put it like this they throw sand to the sky but if ya stop on a hill in 2wd and mash on it they will dig to china quick 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I know how that is lol


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Was still a blast to go ride nice lil park and the sand rinses off with a hose pipe no pressure washer needed!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------

